# Migration von MySQL auf Derby



## happy_robot (21. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich habe eine Client-Applikation (Swing) die ursprünglich mit dem MySQL-Connector lokal eine DB abbildet.
Aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen wollte ich nun auf Derby migrieren, welches ja wohl nun ab 1.6 immer verfügbar ist.

Hat hier jemand gute Tipps wie man das ohne Aufwand bewerkstelligen kann. Ich nutze das Ganze mit Hibernate, sollte also wohl nicht das grösste Problem sein (hoffentlich).

Auf was muss man sonst noch achten?

Grüße


----------



## maki (21. Dez 2007)

Nicht das ich viel drüber wissen würde, aber hast du unter MySQL ISAM Tabellen benutzt?


----------



## happy_robot (21. Dez 2007)

nee...ausschliesslich InnoDB. Kann Derby denn auch Transaktionen?

EDIT: 

hab mal gegoogled.....transaktionen werden ACID-gemäß unterstützt.


----------

